# Dog Potty Area



## Young&Ambitious (Aug 11, 2010)

I want to set up a 5x10 (50 sq feet) potty area on my patio for my large dog (and perhaps a second large dog in the future). I also want to do it frugally hence the frugal post. Thoughts on how to DIY do this? I was thinking of turf? 

Note I do have a drain but I don't want dirt etc going down there so I'm looking for some innovative ideas. 

Thanks


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

I think astroturf, etc. would be a bad idea. It would start to seriously reek. They sell pads for indoor use that might be suitable:

http://www.thepet-boutique.com/indoor_dog_potty.htm

If you intend to drain urine into that drain, you should check whether it goes to sanitary sewer or whether it is tied into the storm sewer. If the latter, you should not drain urine into it.


----------



## OhGreatGuru (May 24, 2009)

I know we're going to the dogs, but what does this have to do with Finance or Frugality? 

Try your luck on Dog Forums
http://www.dogforums.com

The question about where that drain goes likely leads to a whole can of worms about health, plumbing, and building regulations.


----------



## Young&Ambitious (Aug 11, 2010)

hmm good point about the drain, I hadn't thought of that! 

Sorry Ohgreatguru, I've been doing my google searches but alot of the faux-grass options seem expensive so I was hoping a frugal greenthumb was to be found on this forum! The frugal people I know are some of the innovative people I know


----------



## Berubeland (Sep 6, 2009)

Having worked in kennels before for a while, they just have gravel which the scoop and then rinse off with a hose daily. 

There's no two ways about it - it stinks.


----------



## Ihatetaxes (May 5, 2010)

I have two labs and have built simple dog runs attached to the decks of our past three homes. Discreetly tucked away beside the house out of sight and filled with crushed stone which is very easy to keep clean. I keep a small garbage can with a lid, lined with a garbage bag into which I dump any treats left for me in the run. The dogs get walked every day so there is never much there but I check it daily. I also replace that garbage bag weekly.

To keep it clean and scent free I put about 2 cups of bleach in a watering can, fill it with hot tap water and sprinkle this over the whole run about once a month, more when very hot out.

The dogs are never left in this area and they can lay out on the deck in nice weather but if they have to go, the only option is for them to go down into the run as I have the other exits off the deck gated.

My dogs get off the leash for a good run every day up at the leash free park so they don't need full access to my back lawn. This way the kids can play out there without stepping on land mines and my carpets stay clean on rainy days as the dogs are not walking through muddy gardens and grass.


----------



## Young&Ambitious (Aug 11, 2010)

Thank you for all the great ideas!

I really like the idea of a crushed gravel/rock, it seems less expensive, is aesthetically pleasing and I could dump water on it easily enough (or it could rain, which is the usual weather!). Assumming of course there is no issue with the drain.


----------

